# Performance JSF



## schuetzi (29. Jan 2011)

Hallo JSF-Profis und diejenigen die sich auskennen!

Ich habe ein großes Performance Problem mit JSF 2.0.
Meine Webanwendung habe ich mit Eclipse entwickelt und nun auf einen Glassfish V3 Server
deployed...*jetzt mein großes Problem:* Es ist extrem langsam über das Internet!

Warum ist das so? Ist das ein JSF-oder Server Problem? Was kann ich dagegen machen?
Kann ich überhaupt was dagegen machen? 

Bin über jede hilfreiche Antwort dankbar....:rtfm:



PS: Primefaces 2.2 Bibliothek habe ich verwendet!


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (29. Jan 2011)

> Es ist extrem langsam über das Internet!



Für den Firefox gibt es das Plugin Firebug.

Damit kannst du die Geschwindigkeiten (Netzwerk/Net) anzeigen lassen.

Vergleiche hiermit den Unterschied zwischen der "lokalen" Version und der im Internet deployten.

Mit den Ergebnissen wird dann ersichtlich was langsam überhaupt bedeutet.

Zudem siehst du, wenn du die Ergebnisse festhältst, welche Auswirkungen Änderungen haben.


----------



## schuetzi (29. Jan 2011)

Hi, danke für deine Antwort!

Habe Firebug installiert und mal einen Vergleich der beiden Systeme gemacht!
localhost: 2.28 sec
internet: 14.6 sec

das sind schon extreme Unterschiede!

Weiß aber jetzt nicht recht, welche Schlussfolgerungen ich daraus ziehen soll?
Wie sehe ich jetzt woher der große Zeitunterschied kommt?

Danke


----------



## KYLT (1. Feb 2011)

Generell gilt,
JSF mit zusatzframework wird immer mindestens 2-4 Sekunden langsamer sein, als einfache HTML Seiten. Der Grund ist recht simpel, da die Primeface Bibliothek eben auch nur viel Ajax / Javascript erzeugt, der erstmal durgelaufen werden muss.
120 % langsamer ist aber echt hart. 
Teste doch mal mit nem zweiten Rechner über dein Lokales Netzwerk, wie die Ladezeiten sind. Du kannst auch nochmal im IDE Netbeans (Eclipse weiß ich nicht wie das Addon heißt) einen Performance-Check machen, wie lang welche Abfrage wie lange dauert.


----------



## brauner1990 (1. Feb 2011)

Welche Verbindungen bestehen den am Server und am Client in Sachen Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## ARadauer (1. Feb 2011)

KYLT hat gesagt.:


> Generell gilt,
> JSF mit zusatzframework wird immer mindestens 2-4 Sekunden langsamer sein, als einfache HTML Seiten.


Ich hab zwar noch nie mit JSF gearbeitet :shock: aber das ist doch ein echtes KO kriterium?
4 Sekunden? WTF!


----------



## brauner1990 (1. Feb 2011)

ja, jsf ist sozusagen ein framework für jsp.


----------



## maki (1. Feb 2011)

> Warum ist das so? Ist das ein JSF-oder Server Problem? Was kann ich dagegen machen?
> Kann ich überhaupt was dagegen machen?


Es liegt mit 100% Sicherheit entweder an deinem Code oder an deinem Server.
Da du weder noch nennst können wir hier nichts für dich tun, realistisch gesehen.

Bin kein JSF Fan, aber...

Das JSF Anwendungen mit Zusatz Framework immer 2-4 Sek. langsamer pro Seite sind halte ich für ein Gerücht, da kommt es auf andere Dinge mit an.

JSF ist auch kein Framework für JSP... man braucht für JSF gar kein JSP.

Übrigens, man kann sich mit AJAX auch Anwendungen bauen die sehr langsam im Internet laufen...


----------



## KYLT (1. Feb 2011)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab zwar noch nie mit JSF gearbeitet :shock: aber das ist doch ein echtes KO kriterium?
> 4 Sekunden? WTF!



Entschuldigung die Betonung war etwas falsch gewählt , ich meinte JSF *mit Zusatzframework*. Ohne sind die Geschwindigkeiten i.d.R. ok. Zudem sei gesagt, dass ich dabei lediglich das Komplettrendering der Seite mit einbeziehe, sind die Bibliotheken der Frameworks geladen (Drag & Drop usw.) ist die Performance je nach Server ebenfalls in Ordnung, nicht rasend, aber ok - eben bis zum nächsten vollaufbau der Seite.

Ich vermute auch etwas zu komplexe Abfragen im Framework oder Serverkonfigurationen als Ursache.


----------



## maki (1. Feb 2011)

KYLT hat gesagt.:


> Entschuldigung die Betonung war etwas falsch gewählt , ich meinte JSF *mit Zusatzframework*. Ohne sind die Geschwindigkeiten i.d.R. ok. Zudem sei gesagt, dass ich dabei lediglich das Komplettrendering der Seite mit einbeziehe, sind die Bibliotheken der Frameworks geladen (Drag & Drop usw.) ist die Performance je nach Server ebenfalls in Ordnung, nicht rasend, aber ok - eben bis zum nächsten vollaufbau der Seite.
> 
> Ich vermute auch etwas zu komplexe Abfragen im Framework oder Serverkonfigurationen als Ursache.


Was mich eigentlich gestört hatte war die pauschale Aussage dass JSF + Zusatzframework immer 2-4 Sekunden langsamer sind als reine HTML Seiten, so pauschal verallgemeinernd kann man das nicht sagen, ist schlicht falsch.

Da kommen dann von anderen Aussagen die das für echt gehalten haben wie:


ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab zwar noch nie mit JSF gearbeitet :shock: aber das ist doch ein echtes KO kriterium?
> 4 Sekunden? WTF!


JSF hat Probleme imho, aber Performanceproblem sind die kleineren übel und sicherlich nicht in dieser Größenordnung (2-4 Sekunden) vorhanden 

Sicherlich, bestimmte Kombinationen die sehr AJAX lastig sind sind wohl eher für ein Intranet als das Internet tauglich, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ein Anfänger wie der TS schlicht Fehler gemacht hatte sind deutlich größer


----------

